# للجادين فقط .... بداية مشروع



## عماني سعودي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذي اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى القيم وان شاء الله تكون فاتحة خير 
راح اكوون مختصر بالموضوع
أنا في صدد دراسة جدوى لمشروع خاص لي عن المستلزمات الرجالية .. 
من خلال دراستي للموضوع من عدة جوانب وعمل استبيانات اتضح لي ان السوق السعودي افضل الاسواق يلي ممكن ترويجها في السلطنة وذلك لاسباب كثيرة منها الذوق العام وتعدد الخيارات والاسعار المتوفرة بكل المقاييس..
وأسباب كثيرة شجعتني انا ابدأ التجارة من أرض الحرمين .
وسبب مشاركتي في هذا المنتدى هو البدء في التجارة والتعرف على ناس جادين ممكن ابدأ معهم مشروعي التجاري او على الاقل استفيد من خبراتهم وتوجيهاتهم او من يرغب بالتبادل التجاري على سبيل المثال 
​للتواصل معي عن المشروع الرجاء ارسال رسالة خاصة او على البريد​[email protected]​


----------

